# Боль в плече



## Николай51 (2 Май 2014)

Боль в плече при жиме лёжа. Если вращаю плечо во внутрь появляется боль и скованность, так-же больно лежать на больном плече, в состоянии покоя почти не беспокоит, бывают периодически жгучие боли. К какому врачу обратиться, какие обследования сделать? Что то подобное уже было 3 года назад,проходило долго где-то пол года, закачивал в зале, но всё равно скованность и дискомфорт остались. Новое обострение случилось после массажа и гимнастики на растяжку плечевых суставов 2 месяца назад. Во время жима колющая боль между ключицей и плечевым суставом.


----------

